

Teralys: New $825m Fund announced in QC, Canada - mtw
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2009/04/27/the-caisse-de-depot-solidarity-fund-fql-and-qc-government-join-forces-for-teralys-825-m-fund/

======
kentf
Yes... finally some Canadian love on HN.

------
sachinag
This after the $1B fund in the UK:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/dec/07/nesta-plan-
te...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/dec/07/nesta-plan-technology-
startups)

Can any UK folks comment on progress there since the announcement?

------
delano
Wow. This is huge.

And on a personal note, I'm really happy my company is incorporated in Quebec.

~~~
mtw
hey you should come to startupdrinks
[http://montrealtechwatch.com/2009/04/22/rallying-point-
for-m...](http://montrealtechwatch.com/2009/04/22/rallying-point-for-montreal-
entrepreneurs-startupdrinks-apr-29th/)

